
Rare Faint Minimum of Betelgeuse - fhars
https://www.aavso.org/aavso-alert-notice-690
======
ksaj
This is the first time I've heard of the
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purkinje_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purkinje_effect)
. Unfortunately living in the city gives me a completely different reason for
not expecting to see an accurate brightness factor. But if this goes
supernova, smog and light pollution be damned.

